# DHL lost my 'Bean To Cup"



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

I should be enjoying Cappuccinos at the press of a button by now, having bought a Seimens machine online on December 26th but I'm NOT:bad:

Dixons use DHL, who took it to their depot where it was last seen at 0314hrs on December 31st.

I left it a few days before phoning them but eventually, after a few calls the admitted it was lost/missing/stolen!!!

Now, that wouldn't seem like a big problem but Dixons are now out of stock and the price has gone up by £270.

Dixons want to refund me what I paid and I'm not paying RRP so I'm looking for another bargain?

Anyone have any experiences with the Jura Z5 or Z7?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would stand your ground with Dixons and insist on a replacement, you should not be expected to pay more.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would have thought that the retailer should supply a machine of equal or greater value.

The issue is with their courier, and they should have insurance to cover this

As advised, stand your ground and escalate via the appropriate channels

Keep all communications


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Trouble is that they could be weeks away from having new stock. My new beans are waiting in the kitchen, smelling gorgeous.

If they replace it with another model, the price I paid in the sale won't buy the top model.

I'll probably give them another week to find my machine then see if they'll replace it with a different machine at a price comparable to the new price of the Seimans.

Really need a Cappuccino NOW.

Cheers all


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Dixons need to supply the machine you ordered, at the price you paid. The fact your machine is now missing is their problem. I know waiting for your machine is frustrating but you should not be out of pocket for any reason. If Dixons want to supply a higher spec machine, they can but at their expense.


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Dixons need to supply the machine you ordered, at the price you paid. The fact your machine is now missing is their problem. I know waiting for your machine is frustrating but you should not be out of pocket for any reason. If Dixons want to supply a higher spec machine, they can but at their expense.


So, can Dixons insist on giving a refund if they cannot supply the one I ordered? I think they might be reluctant to supply a £1200 De Longhi, for instance, that was never sold for the £930 that I paid for the Seimens.

In any case, I'm now thinking the Jura might be a tougher machine so in the long term might be good value?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The point you need to make is they have supplied the machine you ordered but the item is now lost in transit. They either send a replacement or provide an alternative option. The alternative option should not cost you any extra.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Agreed. Quoting 'Distance Selling Regulations 2000' to them usually makes them a bit more co-operative.

This is worth a quick read to understand what the seller's legal obligations are;

http://www.oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/business_leaflets/general/oft698.pdf

Another point to note is that large companies often are reluctant to fulfill their obligations unless forced and will try to persuade you to take it up with the manufacturer or in this case maybe the courier. They are not entitled to do this. Your contract is with them and they are obliged to fulfill their legal obligations.


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information, very reassuring.

I'll wait for their offer and weigh up the alternatives.

Still thinking about Jura, any experiences?


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Update;

Dixons are still waiting for DHL to admit to losing the machine so I've told them to forget the deal and refund me. My beans are getting old and I've found a great deal elsewhere.

My new Jura Z7 should be arriving Tuesday, hooray

£310 less than Dixons Z7 price and a free Jura cup warmer worth £150.

Is it too early to say 'All's well that ends well'?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hope it all works out.


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Cheers,

I didn't expect Harrods to be offering the best deal on this machine.

Must hang out there more often

T - 2 days:waiting:


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Happy days, my Jura is here:good:

Spent the morning playing with it, adjusting the quantities to suit my cups and drinking copious cappuccinos. Shaking now!!!

Ideal for the lazy, plug her in, fill her up, press the button.

Coffee has never tasted this good, amazed how the frothy milk really tastes like cream.

First batch is with 'Hasbean' Brazil pre-blended Espresso Perfetio, definitely reorder this one, Jailbreak tomorrow

Harrods, Paid Saturday arrived Monday:good:

Dixons Paid Boxing day, no delivery, awaiting refund following an investigation with DHL:bad:


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

At least you have your machine now - all you need is to get a refund from Dixons.

I doubt you will be getting much sleep tonight!


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Trying to sample every recipe in one day is hard on the nerves. Feel a bit manic

Instant has been 'banished' to the back of a cupboard and I don't expect to see it until I move house.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you liked perfetio, you'll love Jailbreak, swirl it around your tastebuds and enjoy the dark chocolate. Only my opinion.


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> If you liked perfetio, you'll love Jailbreak, swirl it around your tastebuds and enjoy the dark chocolate. Only my opinion.


Mmmmmmmmmmmm....

Had a sniff already:good:


----------

